# What Las Vegas casinos are non-smoking?



## #1 Cowboys Fan (May 20, 2007)

Are any of the Las Vegas casinos non-smoking?

Or, perhaps they section some areas off as non-smoking?

I mostly play Blackjack---but dabble in roulette 
sometimes also.

I'd prefer a smoke-free experience---which casinos offer this?

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## Dave M (May 20, 2007)

Although a non-smoking law affecting the Las Vegas casinos is likely to come, it doesn't exist yet. Meanwhile, there are a number of casinos that offer non-smoking gaming table sections, including Bellagio, Harrah's and MGM Grand.


----------



## roadtriper (May 20, 2007)

The Westin Casarina (The old Maxim) is a non smoking property.   it has a small casino. I cant remember what they have for table games?   RT


----------



## TerriJ (May 21, 2007)

We just returned.  I did not see very many non-smoking casino areas.  However, there has been a law passed that made lobbies, restrooms, and eating areas all non-smoking in Las Vegas.  I think it was called the clean indoor act.


----------



## Fern Modena (May 22, 2007)

Too bad you don't play poker.  Virtually every poker room in Vegas is non smoking now.  Other than that, though, I can't personally identify and casinos or places in any of the casinos that are non-smoking.  Of course I don't spend much time in any of them.

The ventilation in most of them is pretty good, although not perfect.  And I've noticed it has improved a lot in the past year.  It varies from resort to resort.  And also if you just happen to have a cigar smoker next to you. 

Fern


----------



## fnewman (May 23, 2007)

Fern Modena said:


> The ventilation in most of them is pretty good, although not perfect.  And I've noticed it has improved a lot in the past year.  It varies from resort to resort.  And also if you just happen to have a cigar smoker next to you.
> Fern


I agree - in fact on a recent trip to Lake Tahoe (with daily trips to the blackjack table at Harrah's)  I could hardly detect any smoke smell unless someone was smoking at the same table.  If/when that happens, I just moved to another table.  A few fellow players actually asked if I minded and did not light up.

Bill's Casino at south Lake Tahoe recently went totally smoke-free.  I was only  in there during the week and it was pretty 'dead'; however, I suspect they do a reasonable business on the weekends when all in the area are packed.


----------



## John Cummings (May 24, 2007)

Several Casinos in Nevada that used to have non-smoking areas got rid of them because nobody played there.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (May 24, 2007)

John Cummings said:


> Several Casinos in Nevada that used to have non-smoking areas got rid of them because nobody played there.



That is pretty amazing to me.

I smoked for 20 years (believe it or not, from 6!!! to 26, albeit not often until my teen years).  
But, I do not consider myself a snobby reformed smoker.
I think smokers need places to smoke; and bars, restaurants, etc should determine if they are SMOKING or NON-SMOKING.

Once they all decide----I would think that 'many' non-smokers would VERY MUCH PREFER to go to the NON-SMOKING establishments!!!  (And, 'almost all' smokers would obviously wish to go to smoking establishments.)

JMHO,
Pat


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (May 24, 2007)

fnewman said:


> I agree - in fact on a recent trip to Lake Tahoe (with daily trips to the blackjack table at Harrah's)  I could hardly detect any smoke smell unless someone was smoking at the same table.  If/when that happens, I just moved to another table.  A few fellow players actually asked if I minded and did not light up.
> 
> Bill's Casino at south Lake Tahoe recently went totally smoke-free.  I was only  in there during the week and it was pretty 'dead'; however, I suspect they do a reasonable business on the weekends when all in the area are packed.



Nope....Bill's is dead on weekends too.....


----------



## John Cummings (May 25, 2007)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> That is pretty amazing to me.
> 
> I smoked for 20 years (believe it or not, from 6!!! to 26, albeit not often until my teen years).
> But, I do not consider myself a snobby reformed smoker.
> ...



I can't tell you the reasons but it is a fact that the non-smoking areas simply were not used very much. Our local casinos all have non-smoking areas. Some are used fairly heavily and others are not. Pala casino/resort ( local casino ) has a huge casino that is larger than almost all of the casinos on the Las Vegas strip. It has a completely glass enclosed non-smoking area. However it is always empty. The ironic thing is that Pala has a large bank of progressive Video Poker machines that are very popular with some of them being in the non-smoking section. The non-smokers still will not play in the non-smoking section.

Our local Harrahs has a non-smoking area that is pretty heavily used, in fact there is really no difference in use between the non-smoking and smoking sections. However this is definitely an exception. One of the reasons has to do with the mix of machines.


----------



## derb (May 25, 2007)

roadtriper said:


> The Westin Casarina (The old Maxim) is a non smoking property.   it has a small casino. I cant remember what they have for table games?   RT



Wow, I didn't know that,  I smoked my pipe there last oct and no one said anything.  I only stayed there for about an hour.  It was pretty empty .


----------



## OnMedic (May 28, 2007)

John Cummings said:


> Several Casinos in Nevada that used to have non-smoking areas got rid of them because nobody played there.



Well, if the entire Casino was N/S, that wouldn;t be an issue any longer! That is one HUGE drawback on our visit to LV, and part of the reason we are not overly eager to go back... all the smoking at the Casino's.

Matter of fact, my wife didn;t like the Flamingo because to go the strip, you had to pass by all the smokers inthe Casino.

Count a few more votes here for designated smoking sections within the casion's, or smoke free all around!


----------



## Fern Modena (May 29, 2007)

Ah, but you don't vote in Nevada, do you?  I wouldn't dream of suggesting how _your_ government should run things.

Fern



OnMedic said:


> Count a few more votes here for designated smoking sections within the casion's, or smoke free all around!


----------



## OnMedic (May 29, 2007)

Fern Modena said:


> Ah, but you don't vote in Nevada, do you?  I wouldn't dream of suggesting how _your_ government should run things.
> 
> Fern



More importantly, we spend our money in Nevada. The tourism industry is important, ya?


----------



## Fern Modena (May 29, 2007)

I'm not part of the Tourism Industry here.  Nor am I a smoker, believe it or not.  I'm guessing that studies show that the numbers just aren't there to go non-smoking.  

Nevada is different than many other places.  In many respects its a "less government" place.  Many of the newer timeshares are completely non-smoking now, but only Westin among hotels.  Restaurants are non-smoking, but you may have to go through a (smoky) casino to get to them in tourist areas.  In the "locals" areas, taverns with 15 or less machines have to have the bar and machines walled off completely (no arches, open doors, etc., and bathrooms are on the other side of the wall too)  from the restaurant if there is smoking in the bar.  And there's no longer any food service on the bar side.

With all this, casinos are getting better at filtering the air.  I've noticed a big improvement since we arrived here almost four years ago.  And there are many things to do besides hang out in casinos.  When I used to visit I don't think we spent more than an hour or so a day in a casino.  The tourism commission keeps track of "non-gaming revenue" when it measures tourist impact.

Fern


----------



## Bruce W (May 29, 2007)

*Interesting observation about AC non smoking*

Have been going to AC for at least 20 years, and while a non smoker, sat next to many "smokestacks" We went Saturday for the first time that there is a smoking ban in about 80% of the Casinos' gambling area. Again, did not realize impact until the next day.

Usually by the time we leave, we have a 90 min ride home, I feel beat, and have a tough time sleeping and am all congested the next day.

Terry commented how we were a lot more awake on the way home, and I slept like a log, and no breathing problems on Sunday.

Did not put two and two together until someone asked about how it was without the smoking.

Maybe I just want it to be true, but, it is the first time in years that I felt well after going to the casinos. I have begged off sometimes because I could not bear the thought of the smoke.


----------



## John Cummings (May 29, 2007)

OnMedic said:


> More importantly, we spend our money in Nevada. The tourism industry is important, ya?



The casino industry folks are very aware of what their market is. They have made some serious mistakes in the past such as catering to families. They have since recognized that mistake and as Steve Wynn said "Catering to the families was the stupidest thing we have done". Most of the time they get it right. The casino folks analyze it very closely to maximize their gaming revenues. This includes, smoking vs non-smoking, machine location and machine mix. I am sure their analysis shows that the vast majority of non-smokers do not spend much money on gambling. This is the reason that so many casinos have eliminated their non-smoking areas.

You have to understand that the casinos only recognize one thing and that is money. They do not care who spends it but only that they spend it.

The other factor is the fact that Nevada has always been a state which does not believe in regulating people's lives. It is not just the smoking aspect but it is also the only state that allows drinking in public 24 hours a day, has legalized prostitution, etc.

Like it or not, that is the way it is and I don't suspect it will change in the near future.

As far as their tourism industry goes, they are doing great. Their numbers are up every year and building is going on at a rapid pace.


----------



## davef (Jun 1, 2007)

*Last time I was in LV in late 2006*

the latest (late90's to current) casino's seemed almost to the point of being smoke free (not literally) compared to the old casino's like Imperial Palace.  

I too have noticed the considerable improvement in the air quality in the new casino's and don't really think it should pose any problems for "normal" people.  People with breathing issues might need to be careful though if a smoker is right next to them or at the same table or bank of machines.

I agree with JC in regards to what drives the gaming industry, if they think it will help with the money side of the equation they will do it regardless of what the PC police think or want.  Kudo's to them.


----------



## Docklander (Jun 1, 2007)

*Let's not forget the point of Vegas*

I should start but saying that I've recently given up smoking ( 6months and counting... ) so I have no agenda from a smokers point of view.  I'm getting slightly concerned that the 'let's ban things' campaign is making inroads into what is after all lovingly called 'sin city'.  Vegas is great for a whole host of people because is doesn't conform to most other places and that's often what pepole want when on vacation. I fully understand and respect people's views that smoking is bad for all concerned but I don't think banning it completely from casinos is the answer. The air conditioning in the strip hotels is more than adequate for the purposes of removing the smoke so by all means have no smoking tables but a ban would be overkill. Vegas is an oasis of political non-correctness in an ever increasing sea of regulation and  control let's not try and over regulate what little rebelliousness is left out there.


----------

